# Printer setup



## stucky1945 (Oct 10, 2014)

While setting paper size in Roland print & cut I checked a paper size of USB 11 x 17 but the actual size shown in print & cut is only about 11 x 14 in. What am I missing?


----------



## jarrotto (Nov 18, 2013)

With my graphtec i have to leave 3-4 inches at the top of the printed page to contour cut (3g opaque, JPSS). It is so the cutter can read the registration marks, i don't know if its the same as your roland. 

You can also try using a carrier sheet to be able to use more of the printed transfer sheet.


----------



## stucky1945 (Oct 10, 2014)

thanks...I get that part, I am referring to the dotted reference line showing the size of the sheet to be printed


----------

